# Helmsman users: Got an iPhone? Want to remote control Helmsman?



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Got an iPhone, iPod Touch or iPad? You can now take control of Helmsman with... Helmsman Remote!










This application just received Apple approval so be the first to pick it up!

Helmsman Remote will allow you to:
- Start, Stop or Pause your VSA performance 
- Trigger predefined actions 
- Adjust the volume of your VSA performance

- More features in the pipeline already!

App Store Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/helmsman-remote/id385020097?mt=8
For more information, visit: http://www.monkeybasic.com/Products/HelmsmanRemote/

As always, feel free to send me any questions!

Don't forget to follow MonkeyBasic on Twitter for the latest updates:


----------

